# Pexion



## terrylamb (May 16, 2013)

Has anybody been prescibed PEXION for canine epilepsy ? Just started giving it to my 8 year old Lab and he is falling about as if very drunk!! Phoned the vet and was told it is probably an initial side effect to the new medication , just wondered if anybody else has had the same experience and how long it will last.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

terrylamb said:


> Has anybody been prescibed PEXION for canine epilepsy ? Just started giving it to my 8 year old Lab and he is falling about as if very drunk!! Phoned the vet and was told it is probably an initial side effect to the new medication , just wondered if anybody else has had the same experience and how long it will last.


Not used Pexion but have you checked on the pexion information site? Side effects on there are:-



> Does Pexion have any side effects?
> 
> Normally, dogs tolerate Pexion very well. Side effects, such as increased hunger, thirst or activity levels or any gastrointestinal upsets are generally mild. If any of these do occur, they usually go away over time. If you are concerned about your dog for any reason, please contact your vet for advice.
> 
> ...


The above is the Plexion website,

However on the European medicines agency the side effects for veterinary use say:-



> The benefits of Pexion are its potential safety benefit in comparison with the standard treatment and the increase in range of available treatment possibilities for idiopathic epilepsy. The most common side effects are polyphagia, hyperactivity, polyuria, polydypsia, somnolence, hypersalivation, emesis, ataxia, apathy, diarrhoea, prolapsed nictitating membrane, decreased sight and sensitivity to sound.
> 
> Polyphagia is excessive hunger Polyurina is excessive urination, Polydypsia is excessive thirst, somnolence is drowsiness, Emesis is Vomitting, Ataxia is lack of voluntary muscle movements (Which could explain the "drunkiness") Prolapse of nicitating membrane is to do with they eyes also known as cherry eye. In case you are not sure of what they are.
> 
> ...


Has she just started having seizures and if so, has the vet ruled out other physical causes first as Plexion is for primary epilepsy, dogs can have seizures from other physical problems and the seizures are only a symptom not the cause as in proper or primary epilepsy.

Also the most common ages for it to be primary epilepsy is between 1/5 years usually although even then there is often other causes and medical conditions.

The minimum diagnostics should be:-



> Minimum Diagnostic Assessments for an Epileptic
> 
> History
> 
> ...


In addition to this there are also specialist tests usually carried out by a neurologist.



> Specialist Tests for the Diagnosis of Seizures
> Source: Canine Epilepsy Network
> 
> MRI or CT brain scan
> ...


A really good site that has lots of helpful and practical information for owners of seizuring dogs is canine epilepsy guardian angels.
Well worth reading up on, it explains main causes of seizures by age and caues in depth, as well as helpful advice on dealing with a coping with seizures.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/site_map.htm

Hope this is some help. Having had a dog who was seizuring I know what a worrying problem it is. Mines thankfully turned out to be HYpo thyroid in the end and luckly since having the thyroid hormone replacement therapy hasnt had any for 2 years now.


----------



## Fiona1505 (May 25, 2013)

Started our 8 year old Italian Spinone on Pexion on the 10th May. He had his first seizure in January 2012 and their frequency increased until we had to put him on Phenobarb last June. He went through many tests and the conclusion was Late Onset Idiopathic Epilepsy. All went well for 5-months - no seizures - and then they started again in November, eventually in February we had to also give him Libromide. Unfortunately he did not take to Libromide and the side effects just got worse and worse. Following his second assessment at the Animal Health Trust the decision was taken to remove the Libromide over a 4-week period and introduce Pexion at 500mg twice a day (given alongside Phenobarbital 210mg twice a day). 

His last seizure was 18-days ago, which is great, but we still have to try and cope with the various side effects - his increased hunger, increased thirst, increased urination, anxiety, very wobbly back legs a couple of hours after he has had his medication......but the worst is him getting up between 3 and 4am every morning with a need to empty his bladder and bowels. We have tried everything - no drinks after 7pm, his second meal is now at 2pm, we've even tried Melatonin (discussed with our vets) - but nothing seems to work. The broken sleep is really starting to get to us.

His walking and negotiation of the stairs seems to get better with each day - so I hope you are experiencing the same improvements with your lab.

We live in hope that as the Libromide slowly disappears from his system that we will return to some form of normality.


----------



## traceymarshall (May 28, 2013)

I have just been advised to start my 8 year old lab on pexion as she has suffered from fits for 2 years now ,at the moment she is on 240mg of epiphen daily but her fits are becoming worse and more regular .she has problems with her hind legs so trying to keep the wait down is very difficult and phenabarbatone would effect these problems also her liver function is not as good as it should be .do pexion users see any good signs of change in their dogs .


----------



## margaret roberts (Dec 8, 2012)

terrylamb said:


> Has anybody been prescibed PEXION for canine epilepsy ? Just started giving it to my 8 year old Lab and he is falling about as if very drunk!! Phoned the vet and was told it is probably an initial side effect to the new medication , just wondered if anybody else has had the same experience and how long it will last.


my border collie has just been prescibed Pexion for her epilepsy in an effort to reduce the Epiphen medication which is damaging her liver.
On the first day within an hour of taking the pexion she was unable to stand so on the vets instructions i gave her no more that day and reduced the dosage the next day by half.
As she is also on libromide and Keppra she already has problems with ataxia.
We are now at the stage 2 weeks later when she is on half the dosage of Epiphen and three quarters of the dosage of Pexion and so far is coping quite well.
I hope that your dog is now coping as well


----------



## traceymarshall (May 28, 2013)

thank you Margaret for your reply .my lab doesn't start till Monday on hers but vet told me she should only be on epiphen for a few days while introducing the pexion then it will just be pexion only if it she responds to it


----------



## nefott (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering how you are getting on with the Pexion?

We started our 2 1/2 yr old border collie on Pexion on Wednesday, we have only recently seen him have fits, but they are quite severe (he had 4 in 20 minutes on Wednesday) and the vet advised that we start treatment immediately while we wait for other tests.

So far no more fits that we have seen but on Thursday night/Friday morning he was totally unresponsive to touch or sound and appeared to have little or no sight then not long after he came out of that he was at the other end of the scale - over anxious, pacing, not settling at all. Phoned vet, was advised that these are known (if rare) side effects and that we should continue to give him the Pexion. He was affected again during Friday but to a much lesser extent and then on Saturday and Sunday he was great, really calm! He's a very anxious, nervous, fear aggressive to people rescue dog normally, if he could continue to be like he was at the weekend it would be a godsend!

He is back to being anxious again today - but not sure if this is still the side effects? Does anyone know how long it takes for the drugs to level off? By which I mean to be at a stable level?

Would be good to hear how others dogs have got on!

Cheers


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nefott said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how you are getting on with the Pexion?
> 
> ...


This may help Euprean Medicine agency Pexion veterinary use may answer some of your questions on the Q&A section.

European Medicines Agency - Veterinary medicines - Pexion

There is also further info on NOAH

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Pexion 100 mg and 400 mg tablets for dogs - Dosage and administration


----------



## nefott (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for those links Sled Dog, I had already read those but they didn't answer my specific questions. 

I would also be interested in people's personal experiences of it's use.


----------



## carolinegriffin (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi All, 
My Shih Tzu has just been prescribed Pexion. Currently he is on 50mg of Phenoleptil twice a day and 250mg of Epilease once a day. I am now to start the Pexion (100mg twice a day). I read all your replies and I must say I am nervous but trust my VET. If Dave has no Seizures in a month I am to lower the Pheno by half and half again the month after that. Then in 6 months consider taking him off the Epilease so that he is just on the Pexion. I am nervous, reading these posts, that he will have a whole new set of side effects when he starts this new drug (just arrived in Ireland). Already he is very lethargic and has balance problems but is calm all the time. He was very up and down. he used to get quite a lot of seizures and has only had one in the past 4 weeks (which is good). By the sound of these posts the Pexion does have adverse side effects and I was under the impression that they did not. Anyway I am nervous but I will do what I have to do. I have looked into so much to help him with his seizures. I give him good exercise - have completely changed his diet (brown rice, chicken, eggs, carrots and peas- with baby vitamins and Omega Oils) - I also give him a small bit of a sugary treet just before bedtime and he has improved dramatically. The vet is now doing his best to improve his quality of life as the Pheno has too many side effects. Fingers crossed that this works. The poor chap is 9 and its hard to watch him being so tires and listless all the time lately.


----------



## gr2010 (Sep 30, 2013)

HI,

Me and my partner have a 13 month old Husky - he started having fits at around 6 month old - all blood tests and other tests we have had done on him all come back as normal.
He had one fit in february and then none untill july when he had 9 fits in 24hr.
We took him to the vets and they said that it would be best to put him on Pexion as it seems to be the best drug out there to control the fits without a lot of side affects (liver damage etc), so we agreed and he has been on them since the back end of july - till now he was on 2 tablets a day (400mg per tablet) and the fits seemed to have stopped till the back end of August when he then again had 8 fits in 24hr - we went to the vets and they said that it was normal for him to have fits every so often as in 1 a month etc but 8 in 24hr is unusual and sometimes life threatening but after this cluster he was fine no fits untill the 25th of September and then he had another 9 fits over 24hr so we were giving him diazepam rectal tubes which brought him out of the fits but now we have upped the does to 1 1/2 twice a day and we are just waiting to see what happens as he seems to be in a pattern having a cluster of fits in 24hr once a month.
The tablets themselves seem to have had no effect on him he is still his happy, bouncy, playful self, when we started him on the tablets he seemed to loose his appitite for about 2 days but then was back eating normal and he had no real bad side effects.
The only thing we have seen is the change in his behaviour after the fits he seems to become agressive, and not listen to us for about a week after the fits, we are not sure if this is normal or not but it seems to be getting worse everytime.
But hopefully upping his dose per day should stop the fits or the ammount of fits he has every month which in turn will solve the other issues.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

gr2010 said:


> HI,
> 
> Me and my partner have a 13 month old Husky - he started having fits at around 6 month old - all blood tests and other tests we have had done on him all come back as normal.
> He had one fit in february and then none untill july when he had 9 fits in 24hr.
> ...


Did they do a thyroid function panel on him. it doesn't come in the normal set of blood tests, its a specific blood test. Siberian Huskies have a very high incidence of hypo thyroid low thyroid hormones, there is also a genetic auto immune hereditary version that makes an appearance before 3 years and has been seen in dogs a year old and under.

There is a lot of ways that it can manifest itself as regards as clinical signs, and seizures and changes in behaviour are one of them. One of mine was having seizures when young and hers turned out to be hypo thyroid. Since diagnosis and the thyroid hormone replacement she hasn't had any for nearly three years. Didn't even need anti seizure the drugs the problem was the thyroid alone. Vets don't often think of it either, mine didn't I actually requested a thyroid panel. You need the full panel done including TGAA antibodies.

If its not been done it would be worth you doing. it should be on the standard diagnosis for seizuring dogs, as should a liver bile acid test to check liver function, Huskies have a pretty high incidence of liver shunt too which can cause seizures and odd behaviour so that should really be run as well and is on the standard basic diagnostics for a seizuring dog.


----------



## Ringworm (Aug 13, 2013)

I have got a 2yr7mth old French mastiff on pexion for a week now.We had all the pacing around,muscle spasms and nearly falling over as he just went blank.Improved a lot now but am worried as to whether pexion will actually stop further seizures.The past two episodes have been clusters 10 in 30hrs.Its so heartbreaking to be going through this and feel for anyone going through same thing.Keeping fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## TSS (Mar 16, 2012)

My JRT Trooper started Pexion mid August. He has been on pheno since March. The pheno made him really sleepy, not wanting to go for walk, etc. It was also expensive, with the added blood tests... We phased in the Pexion slowly. It's recommended to actually give a high dose of pexion when changing over but I didn't.

He was on 75mg of pheno a day, I've kept him on 45mg for a week then 30mg whilst I introduced Pexion. Now, 6 weeks later, he's on 200mg of Pexion a day and 15mg of pheno. He'll be on Pexion only in about two weeks time.

He has petit mal seizure, about two a month but he's only had one in September. He's much better, active and alert again, as if we have our old dog back, so for me it's a good result so far!

The drawback with Pexion is that's it's a new drug, not enough dog owners' experience of it. Some people have had to go back to pheno, so each case is different and it might not suit all dogs.

Have a read of this page, very hit and miss, but for my dog it seems to be working so far.

Bea

http://petsci.co.uk/health-care/treatment-canine-epilepsy-pexion/


----------



## faygal (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a 4yr old Italian Spinone who has Epilepsy and not been on any AED's to date. I am starting him on Pexion on Wednesday at my vets suggestion. I have been unsure about using Pexion due to it's very mixed reports, but after lots of deliberations I have decided to give it a go.


----------



## Houdini0211 (Jan 21, 2014)

Your question: "My 3 year old lab was prescribe do pexion on Sunday after experiencing first ever seizure, her bloods came back normal apart from higher than normal glucose levels, tonight though she keeps vomiting and is very dosile.....could this be a side effect of the pexion or should I be concerned??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Houdini0211 said:


> Your question: "My 3 year old lab was prescribe do pexion on Sunday after experiencing first ever seizure, her bloods came back normal apart from higher than normal glucose levels, tonight though she keeps vomiting and is very dosile.....could this be a side effect of the pexion or should I be concerned??


Side effects of the plexion are in one of the previous posts if you rewind and go through the thread but are listed as below.

The benefits of Pexion are its potential safety benefit in comparison with the standard treatment and the increase in range of available treatment possibilities for idiopathic epilepsy. The most common side effects are polyphagia, hyperactivity, polyuria, polydypsia, somnolence, hypersalivation, emesis, ataxia, apathy, diarrhoea, prolapsed nictitating membrane, decreased sight and sensitivity to sound.

Polyphagia is excessive hunger Polyurina is excessive urination, Polydypsia is excessive thirst, somnolence is drowsiness, Emesis is Vomitting, Ataxia is lack of voluntary muscle movements (Which could explain the "drunkiness") Prolapse of nicitating membrane is to do with they eyes also known as cherry eye. In case you are not sure of what they are.

So yes could well be the side effects of Plexion.

In all honesty vets often don't just put a dog automatically on anti seizure drugs after only having one seizure.

If all the have done are the normal blood tests too, then they should be doing more tests to rule out other causes of the seizures. If you look back through the thread the whole list of diagnostics they should be doing are listed on one of the previous posts.


----------



## jazzypad1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> In all honesty vets often don't just put a dog automatically on anti seizure drugs after only having one seizure..


Yes - I would be a little bit concerned about epilepsy-type drugs being prescribed after just one seizure. Most vets do not prescribe these unless fits are occurring at least once a month - or if the dog has cluster seizures or goes into status epilepticus.


----------



## Ringworm (Aug 13, 2013)

I do not understand why a vet would put a dog on pexion after 1 fit.I lost my boy in October due to fits that started at 9mths he only went on pexion 3mths before we lost him as they became more frequent and in clusters.What food are you feeding?And can you change your vet?


----------



## Sally Williams (Jun 7, 2011)

We were prescribed Pexion for our 6 year old Spanish Water Dog who had started having severe fits quite recently. He suffered a bad case of slug pellet poisoning which effected his liver and kidneys and so the vet decided to put him on Pexion.
Unfortunately it did little to control the fits and two days ago he started having severe fits again and had to be put to sleep as they could not be controlled. On that basis it would seem that Pexion did not work for him. We accept that there was an underlying cause to the fits, a probable lesion in the brain caused by the poisoning, but we were surprised that Pexion had no noticeable effect on the fits at all. 
Was wondering if anyone else has had this lack of result with the drug too?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is interesting reading as one of my dogs has been to see the neurologist today and she has suggested I try him on Pexion.

I wont be doing anything at the moment however as we are due to go on holiday in a few weeks and I do not want the side effects affecting our jollies. So I have a few weeks to make up my mind.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sally Williams said:


> We were prescribed Pexion for our 6 year old Spanish Water Dog who had started having severe fits quite recently. He suffered a bad case of slug pellet poisoning which effected his liver and kidneys and so the vet decided to put him on Pexion.
> Unfortunately it did little to control the fits and two days ago he started having severe fits again and had to be put to sleep as they could not be controlled. On that basis it would seem that Pexion did not work for him. We accept that there was an underlying cause to the fits, a probable lesion in the brain caused by the poisoning, but we were surprised that Pexion had no noticeable effect on the fits at all.
> Was wondering if anyone else has had this lack of result with the drug too?


I am so sorry to hear that you have lost your dog and that the pexion didn't work. Kidney and liver disease or damage can cause seizures in itself, because the kidney and liver is responsible for removing normal toxins from the body, if they are not working properly then toxins can build up and that in turn alone can cause seizures and neurological symptoms. There are many disorders that can cause seizures as a symptom, that's why seizuring dogs should first undergo a wide range of diagnostics to check for any disorders or reasons why the seizures are occurring. one of which is a liver bile acid test to check that the liver is working properly.

Slug/snail bait poisoning in itself as a symptom can cause neurological symptoms and seizures too. Obviously I cant say for certain, but I should think that it may be possible that it may have been the slug bait toxin that initially caused them and/or the further problems caused to the liver and kidney damage.

Epilepsy itself is caused by excessive electrical activity in the brain. Pexion works on certain neuro transmitters in the brain which are chemicals that cause nerve cells to interact, the neurostransmitters/chemicals that pexion has an effect on reduce electrical activity, as true epilepsy is caused by excessive electrical activity then that basically how it works.
Pexion is used for idiopathic epilepsy (seizures of unknown cause) the only thing I can think of why it didn't work is that in your dogs case, the seizures had a known other cause ie, maybe initially as a symptom of the slug bait poisoning toxicity, and/or then later by the damage to the liver and kidneys that couldn't remove the normal toxins from the body.


----------



## Ringworm (Aug 13, 2013)

I really do feel for anyone having to cope with seizures.I had my boy (Dogue de Bordeaux)on Pexion for 4mths before having to have him put to sleep.He was having 15 or more fits in 24hrs.Pexion did not seem to help in any way.What I did learn while trying to find how to manage his condition is to check all food (raw hide can be dipped in bleach for instance).I wish you the very best in finding a way to control the fits.


----------



## faygal (Mar 22, 2012)

I posted on here a while ago that I was about to start my dog on Pexion. It was a total disaster. It sent his seizure through the roof and he ended up having 4 seizures in 12 hrs, so I stopped it. He then went 2 weeks seizure free. It was a total nightmare and I've since heard from lots of people who have had similar experiences. There have also been a few with positive experiences but they seem to be few and far between. I would never recommend Pexion to anyone, and would say to anyone thinking about putting their dog on it to think very carefully and only try it if you are prepared to risk the worst case scenario which is your dog going into status that they don't come out of and needing to have them PTS. I have heard from several people who have had to do this. My dog is now on Pheno and Keppra (we had to stop Kbr due to side effects and it not helping at all) and with the Keppra we are starting to get better control. If you want a good information and support group I can highly recommend the Facebook group Canine Epilepsy.


----------



## Ringworm (Aug 13, 2013)

That's what happened to Benny.I know it is a new drug with not that much done in the way of testing.We were told by the vet that it had less side effects and less likely to cause liver and kidney damage than the older drugs.But I agree I don't trust Pexion as a safe and effective drug.


----------



## Wellington21 (Aug 31, 2013)

My, almost 3 yr old, Lab X is on Pexion and she was exactly the same for the first few days, it does Pass. She started on 400mg twice a day but now due to the frequency of her seizures she is now on 600mg twice a day. In our case, the Pexion has reduced the severity of the seizures and she recovers better.

There are pro's and cons for all drugs but all I can say is that Pexion worked for us.

Hope this helps!


----------



## baileysdad (Aug 4, 2014)

Bailey is our 6 year old lab, who we rehomed as a 3 year old from the Dogs Trust. A year or so later he began having fits and was eventually diagnosed as having canine epilepsy. He was immediately put on Pexion 400mg twice a day and the fits immediately became less frequent and less severe. As he was still fitting every couple of weeks the dosage was increased to 400mg three times a day and his fits are now monthly, or less often, and much less severe. He has had no discernable side effects but does try not to eat his tablets even when we hide them completely by his food, as he hates the taste. Being a lab, he eventally eats them!!!
I can honestly say that Pexion has been a godsend as the fits are frightening for both him and us. As other posters know, they occur without warning so can happen when he is out with us just as easily as they can at home. 
If you are offered Pexion, take it, as not all dogs suffer side effects and the good that it does far outweighs any risks as far as we and Bailey are concerned.


----------



## Maddy12345 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a 14 month old border collie..he has had no health problems until a week ago when he a had a fit/siezure. We took him straight to the vets and they took his bloods..when the results came back they said his bloods were fine but he does have epilepcy. They then prescribed us with pexion which we have just started today..one tablet twice a day. I am now worried about the effects that pexion can have as he seems very quiet at the moment. They said they will take bloods again in 6/8 weeks. Do you think i need a second opinion? He was fine just before the fit and back to normal 1 hour after the fit.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Personally, I think they may have jumped the gun diagnosing epilepsy and starting medication after just one seizure and a set of bloods. Seizures can happen for lots of reasons and usually dogs have more tests carried out before a diagnosis is made.


----------



## Max the epileptic dog (Jan 20, 2017)

terrylamb said:


> Has anybody been prescibed PEXION for canine epilepsy ? Just started giving it to my 8 year old Lab and he is falling about as if very drunk!! Phoned the vet and was told it is probably an initial side effect to the new medication , just wondered if anybody else has had the same experience and how long it will last.


Hi my name is Max I'm an 8yr old black Labrador I've suffered from epilepsy for 4yrs, I take Pexion and started on a low dose of 2x 400mg aday, then they upped the dose till I was on the maximum does my person who looks after me noticed I was sleeping a lot more and I was losing interest in the things I normally liked doing. So he decided to cut me back slowly onto 2x mg a day as I was still having a seizure on a month basis no matter what dose I was taking. He told my vet this and he advised 3 aday but I still don't think I need this much. My person wants to try and stop them altogether but he's a little scared that it might end do me good and I might go into a very bad seizure and never come out of it. My last seizure was 4 days ago and it was quite a scary one for my people as well as me. So I wanted to know if anyone on here as any advice for us. He has been reading lots of information on epilepsy and canines like me including a different diet which he is trying so any advice on this would also be helpful. Thank you in advance. Max


----------



## Max the epileptic dog (Jan 20, 2017)

By the way you can follow my progress here http://myepilepticdog.wordpress.com or follow me on Facebook Max the epileptic dog


----------



## faygal (Mar 22, 2012)

I run a canine epilepsy Fb group and am an experienced and knowledgeable owner of a dog with epilepsy. Every week we have people joining the group who's dogs have been put on Pexion and it has made their epilepsy much worse with some having to be put to sleep as they have gone into Status which vets were not able to bring them out of. Pexion was originally going to be a new human epilepsy medication, but when part way through testing they found it wasn't suitable for people they decided to market and test it as a canine epilepsy drug. It was NOT tested properly ie not enough dogs and not long enough. It is not a drug to be prescribed for dogs that have cluster seizures as per the European Medicines Agency Report on Pexion states. It also says that it should only be prescribed after other epilepsy meds have been considered. Please be very wary if your vet suggests Pexion as a drug for your dog and don't believe the hype that it is a wonder drug as that is far from the truth. There are vets now who are not prescribing it at all because of the effects they have seen on dogs they have prescribed it for.


----------



## Lynne Hickenbotham (Mar 22, 2017)

terrylamb said:


> Has anybody been prescibed PEXION for canine epilepsy ? Just started giving it to my 8 year old Lab and he is falling about as if very drunk!! Phoned the vet and was told it is probably an initial side effect to the new medication , just wondered if anybody else has had the same experience and how long it will last.


My harvey was given these yesterday he twice a day 1.5 400g


----------



## Lynne Hickenbotham (Mar 22, 2017)

Harvey was given these yesterday 400mg twice a day he is 8 yrs old lab


----------



## Gemma McMurray (May 10, 2017)

faygal said:


> I run a canine epilepsy Fb group and am an experienced and knowledgeable owner of a dog with epilepsy. Every week we have people joining the group who's dogs have been put on Pexion and it has made their epilepsy much worse with some having to be put to sleep as they have gone into Status which vets were not able to bring them out of. Pexion was originally going to be a new human epilepsy medication, but when part way through testing they found it wasn't suitable for people they decided to market and test it as a canine epilepsy drug. It was NOT tested properly ie not enough dogs and not long enough. It is not a drug to be prescribed for dogs that have cluster seizures as per the European Medicines Agency Report on Pexion states. It also says that it should only be prescribed after other epilepsy meds have been considered. Please be very wary if your vet suggests Pexion as a drug for your dog and don't believe the hype that it is a wonder drug as that is far from the truth. There are vets now who are not prescribing it at all because of the effects they have seen on dogs they have prescribed it for.


Please can you confirm which is your Facebook page as there seems to be more than one? My dog started on Pexion a couple of weeks ago but I have just noticed this week she seems to be being sick on a regular basis. Thank you


----------



## ANDY955i (Jul 30, 2018)

hi all my ridgeback started having cluster fits at 5 when he was attacked by 2 labs, it took about three months after tests and a diary of event and times asked by our vet eventually we were on 2 epiphen twice aday 06.30 - 1830 also 4 epilease with food on an evening the most we noticed was he would prefer to rest till after 0830 in th morning so going for an early run was out or leave him in bed which was best, our ridgey passed away recently and we are left with epiphen and epilease if anyone would luke to purchase them for half price please email me i have asked the vets and pdsa and rspca but they said no i know how dear these are and if your not insured maybe these could help, any questions on cluster fits or Ridgebacks please ask.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It is illegal to sell prescription drugs.


----------

